# Calling All Cloud Chasers



## RevnLucky7

Hey guys,

I'm very interested to know how many cloud chasers are out there...

Would love to compile a list to know who's who in the cloud chasing zoo and if you have a video to post of what you're putting out that would be awesome. Some are, some aren't... some do both...

Particularly interested to get an idea of who likes to chase.

*Cloud Kickers:*

@Yusuf Cape Vaper
@whatalotigot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Here's 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Not me.. I just enjoy a good vape couldn't careless about ze clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Cloud Chaser over here! Sub ohm monkey!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

I like to dabble every now and then.


----------



## Al3x

Love blowing some huge clouds


----------



## Silver

Maybe one day @RevnLucky7

Too busy with flavour and throat hit at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ask @capetocuba for a vid. I build the coils and he chucks the clouds. Also @Zegee and @fred1sa are raincloud makers of note.


----------



## Ollie

I've just started getting into it... playing with builds in my plume veil, chucking some big clouds. I need some copper in my life!


----------



## stevie g

Gooing moerse clouds on my new Orchid RTA


----------



## Ferdi

Me too.


----------



## Marzuq

i dont mind me some clounds either.
flavour is my preference tho


----------



## ET

make it rain, make it rain !!! 
oh yeah, i like to dabble also


----------

